

How do I get people to share their confessions?  - tvanoosbree

A college friend of mine and I have been working on a website the past 9 months and are trying to gain users now.  It&#x27;s a website that people can post love confessions on anonymously.  It was a Facebook fad that went through our school awhile back and we added features and such.  Let me know your thoughts please.
======
bdfh42
Water boarding, sensory deprivation, drugs, electric shock and such all seem
popular and are supported by the very best democratic governments - so that
must be OK.

Me - I think privacy needs to be at the forefront of everything we do for a
long long time (maybe for ever now). So no confessions and "no comment".

